# boot troppo lento  [Solved]

## die-hard

Salve ragazzi ho appena installato gentoo sul mio nuovo portatile sony vaio sz, ma al boot noto ke ci mette uan  vita a partire. Utilizzo lilo come boot manager e una volta premuto invio ho una sequenza di "........." che si pigliano ben 3 righe del monitor. avete qualke suggerimento su cosa può essere?Last edited by die-hard on Sat Nov 17, 2007 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Super_Treje

Come hai configurato lilo ?? Ce la posti la sua configurazione ?

----------

## djinnZ

se hai usato reiserfs per la partizione di boot il problema è vecchio e noto,cerca sul forum.

La sequenza di punti indica la fase di caricamento in ram del kernel e dell'initrd, controlla l'eventualità di errori nella generazione dell'initrd (hai usato genkernel? vedi che non è una necessità usare l'initrd se non hai adottato soluzioni particolari quali root su raid/lvm & C) forse esagerata.

Non è che hai dimenticato tmpfs nella conf del kernel?

----------

## die-hard

eccovi il mio lilo.conf

```

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-boot/lilo/files/lilo.conf,v 1.2 2004/07/18 04:42:04 dragonheart Exp $

# Author: Ultanium

#

# Start LILO global section

#

# Faster, but won't work on all systems:

#compact

# Should work for most systems, and do not have the sector limit:

lba32

# If lba32 do not work, use linear:

#linear

# MBR to install LILO to:

boot = /dev/sda

map = /boot/.map

# If you are having problems booting from a hardware raid-array

# or have a unusual setup, try this:

#disk=/dev/ataraid/disc0/disc bios=0x80  # see this as the first BIOS disk

#disk=/dev/sda bios=0x81                 # see this as the second BIOS disk

#disk=/dev/hda bios=0x82                 # see this as the third BIOS disk

# Here you can select the secondary loader to install.  A few

# examples is:

#

#    boot-text.b

#    boot-menu.b

#    boot-bmp.b

#

install = /boot/boot-menu.b   # Note that for lilo-22.5.5 or later you

                              # do not need boot-{text,menu,bmp}.b in

                              # /boot, as they are linked into the lilo

                              # binary.

menu-scheme=Wb

prompt

# If you always want to see the prompt with a 15 second timeout:

#timeout=150

delay = 50

# Normal VGA console

#vga = normal

# VESA console with size 1024x768x16:

vga = 791

#

# End LILO global section

#

# Linux bootable partition config begins

#

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

  label=Gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev resume=/dev/SWAP acpi_sleep=s3_bios video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x800-32@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

#

# Linux bootable partition config ends

#

#

# DOS bootable partition config begins

#

#

# DOS bootable partition config ends  

#

```

a dire il vero ho usato genkernel poichè ho installato gentoo sul mio nuovo sony vaio sz e volevo kche tutte andasse, poi ho tolto quello che nn mi serviva con genkernel all --menuconfig. L'initrd l'ho usato per lo splashscreen il quale mi ha introdotto un ulteriore ritardo.Last edited by die-hard on Sat Nov 17, 2007 11:26 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Super_Treje

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Mi pare esagerato quel file di configurazione di lilo.

Ti posto il mio : 

```

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

delay=5

timeout=6

compact

default=gentoo-ck1

map=/boot/System.map-2.6.22-ck1

vga=normal

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.22-ck1

        label=gentoo-ck1

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda1

```

Per il kernel ho usato un ck-sources con tutto cio' che facesse velocizzare il kernel + un timer frequency a 10000 hz.

Kernel configurato a manina usando menuconfig e compilato tutto a puntino ottimizzando al massimo senza far saltare in aria le cose  :Very Happy: 

Tra l'altro visto che non ero contento ho seguito alcuni punti in + di questa guida : http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Come_volare_con_gentoo

Facendo tutto cio' si raggiungono anche solo i 30 secondi di boot dopo che e' partito lilo facendo partire solo lo stretto necessario.

Bye  :Smile: 

----------

## die-hard

 *Super_Treje wrote:*   

>           
> 
> Mi pare esagerato quel file di configurazione di lilo.
> 
> Ti posto il mio : 
> ...

 

Grazie della risposta, ma il mio lilo non è troppo esagerato, ho solo aggiunto le righe per ottenere lo sleep e lo splashscreen. Cmq ho usato genkernel configurandomi tutto a manina anke io da menuconfig  :Smile: .

----------

## Super_Treje

mmm

quali demoni fai caricare al boot ?

----------

## die-hard

 *Super_Treje wrote:*   

> mmm
> 
> quali demoni fai caricare al boot ?

 

non ci azzecca quali demoni faccio caricare in quanto quelli vengono caricati nella fase successiava

----------

## Super_Treje

Beh no in realta' c'entra perche' il boot va' dal momento in cui si carica lilo (ahime il bios ancora lo si puo' toccare per farlo correre  :Very Happy: ) fino al momento del login del sistema grafico o testuale che sia.

E quindi sapere quanti demoni carica e se effettivamente gli serva caricare i demoni che attualmente lui carica e' una domanda corretta.

Tra l'altro se come prerogativa si ha quello di avere un boot veloce perche' caricare splash e cose che cmq si sa' che rallenta visto che non e' indispensabile.

Ogni linea di codice non indispensabile e' una linea di codice che si potrebbe evitare di caricarla e quindi risparmiare un po' di tempo in quella fase.

----------

## koma

Mi viene il dubbio che il tuo laptop al boot abbia una frequenza di processore tipo 200mhz e appena artono i servizi  BANG! il processore va a palla.

Hai controllato nel bios se ha lo scaling al minimo al boot?

----------

## die-hard

 *koma wrote:*   

> Mi viene il dubbio che il tuo laptop al boot abbia una frequenza di processore tipo 200mhz e appena artono i servizi  BANG! il processore va a palla.
> 
> Hai controllato nel bios se ha lo scaling al minimo al boot?

 

Adesso controllo e ti faccio sapere, grazie della risposta. Ho pensato ke può essere anke l'initrd molto pesante ke ne dici? Non penso il kernel in quanto ho fatto tutto modulare

Mi correggo: Ho appena controllato e nel BIOS nn c'è nulla riguardo alla frequenza. Ricordo ke posseggo un sony vaio sz5, se qualkuno ha lo stesso rpoblema mi contatti pls  :Sad: .

Ho riscontrato anke un altro problema, quanto ho lo slash screen in quite xdm nn starta ovverro starta ma resto nella tty1 quindi in modalità testuale e non quella grafica ovvero la tty7

----------

## djinnZ

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> Ho pensato ke può essere anke l'initrd molto pesante ke ne dici?

 

 :Shocked:  ma quanto è grande?

hai provato ad impostare 

```
compact
```

 invece di 

```
lba32
```

?

----------

## die-hard

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *die-hard wrote:*   Ho pensato ke può essere anke l'initrd molto pesante ke ne dici? 
> 
>  ma quanto è grande?
> 
> hai provato ad impostare 
> ...

 

Grazie djinnZ con compact va come una scehggia  :Smile: Last edited by die-hard on Sat Nov 17, 2007 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Super_Treje

Cavolo e' immenso   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

```

winroot treje # ls -ls /boot/

total 3088

  16 -rw------- 1 root root   14848 Oct 26 05:16 System.map-2.6.22-ck1

   0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Oct 24 17:44 boot -> .

   4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root     512 Oct 24 21:05 boot.0300

  48 -rwxr--r-x 1 root root   47176 Oct 24 19:34 config-2.6.22-ck1

3020 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3086064 Oct 24 19:34 kernel-2.6.22-ck1

winroot treje #

```

----------

